# new member plz help hand rearing babies!!!!



## louturn27 (Jun 2, 2011)

hi there i would like any info poss i have 2 2 and 1/2 day old baby rabbits i rescues these as 2 had been killed and one of these had its foot bitten. i left them with the mother the first day but she had no milk and was not feeding them they were nearly dead. there skin was very baggy and they were very lifeless. i have been feeding them about 11/2-2 mls a day for 2 days now and there skin is no longer baggy they are pink now and very wriggly. they have both been weeing and pooing and are taking the milk i got from the pet shop. i would like to know the likleyness of them surviving they have got stronger and stronger but i dont want to get my hopes up thanks lou.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Very slim im affraid. Best milk to feed is goats milk, every 2-4 hours
Ive known many to hand rear but they have ended up passing away at 6 weeks old.
Good luck x


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

louturn27 said:


> hi there i would like any info poss i have 2 2 and 1/2 day old baby rabbits i rescues these as 2 had been killed and one of these had its foot bitten. i left them with the mother the first day but she had no milk and was not feeding them they were nearly dead. there skin was very baggy and they were very lifeless. i have been feeding them about 11/2-2 mls a day for 2 days now and there skin is no longer baggy they are pink now and very wriggly. they have both been weeing and pooing and are taking the milk i got from the pet shop. i would like to know the likleyness of them surviving they have got stronger and stronger but i dont want to get my hopes up thanks lou.


hi i hand reared two contis from one week old on goats milk and now they are six months old and healthy it was touch and go at first but i kept at it and im glad i did now so good luck with them :thumbup1:


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

I don't know much myself but I do know tha tfollowing the PF advice is one of the most useful things right now. Good luck and keep us updated. x


----------



## louturn27 (Jun 2, 2011)

well they are getting livlier all the time they are now trying to hop and are climbing up my hand!! still feeding and crawling around their box!. keeping my fingers crossed is the powder kitten milk better or goats milk?


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

i would say stick with goats milk myself but its up to you my vet gave me puppy milk but i changed to goats milk because it was easyer for me just bring it to room temp first at three weeks they started lapping the milk and eating quaker oats then they started nibbleing exel junier pellets and forage hay and they just kept growing now there hugh as i said before lots of luck too you :thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## louturn27 (Jun 2, 2011)

oh ok thanks for that i have been giving them the kitten milk that is in powder form to mix up that my local pet shop gave me will it upset them or do any harm if i change it tomorrow after having the kitten milk for 3 days?


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

it didnt upset mine but i cant say it wont i just did it and hoped for the best


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

you could try a mix of half and half


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

yes that sounds right try that


----------



## louturn27 (Jun 2, 2011)

great thanks ill try and get some tomorrow is goats milk better for them then?


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

well put it this way its less likely to upset there tums keep us informed of there progress:thumbup1:


----------

